# Mosquito lake ice



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

I called a tackle shop near there yesterday and they said there was about 4.5inches anyone been out there


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Was 4.5" last few days today I had drilled 5"


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Is that crack out there by the north buoy line yet?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fishnguy said:


> Is that crack out there by the north buoy line yet?


I have not seen it, but I have heard it was there for about a week.


----------



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

I was at the buoy line today solid ice a good 5in


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

4.5-5” at the cemetery today.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Anybody fishing the shallows near the island just north of marina? Just curious, never been over that way but have caught alot of walleye in the weeds over there throughout the years.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Pooch said:


> Anybody fishing the shallows near the island just north of marina? Just curious, never been over that way but have caught alot of walleye in the weeds over there throughout the years.


Yup...I was there yesterday. Marked some walleye there but couldn't get them to fire. I fished from 13ft to 8ft. Did manage some perch tho.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Ever on the west side of it?


----------



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

Pooch said:


> Ever on the west side of it?


I was there in the spring time on a boat and caught crappie back to back for a while ended up with over 40


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, fished it by boat many times, was more curious on the ice. I really haven't seen anyone set up that way. Think I'll venture that way in next couple days. Have a job to go to on the 10th and will pretty much kill my time out. 
I will be working up in N.Perry though for 8 wks or so. I will be keeping an eye on the Erie shoreline while I'm there, although doubtful. Maybe Geneva marina or Ash Harbor or something if I'm lucky.👍


----------



## George12345 (Feb 4, 2021)

Pooch said:


> Yeah, fished it by boat many times, was more curious on the ice. I really haven't seen anyone set up that way. Think I'll venture that way in next couple days. Have a job to go to on the 10th and will pretty much kill my time out.
> I will be working up in N.Perry though for 8 wks or so. I will be keeping an eye on the Erie shoreline while I'm there, although doubtful. Maybe Geneva marina or Ash Harbor or something if I'm lucky.👍


I heard people in Sandusky are already out on erie


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Pooch said:


> Anybody fishing the shallows near the island just north of marina? Just curious, never been over that way but have caught alot of walleye in the weeds over there throughout the years.


Ice can get dicey over there. i have went from 8in to 2in very quick in the small channel that runs out from the campground bays. Both of them have current. make sure to spud the whole way.


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone out on mosquito today? This wind is howling, I imagine it’s no better on the lake, was supposed to go early but we cancelled around 5:00am


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Saw a bunch of guys fishing the north side this morning driving home. Wish I was out there. Wind sucks but just anchor your shanty or bucket fish. Can't catch them sitting on a couch ya know. Lol


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

solid 4-5 black ice at the buoy line today, fishing sucked two of my buddies went.


----------

